# Solving Odd Shaped Cube-Modifications (Like Hexagonal Dipyramid)



## ChrisBird (Jun 26, 2009)

With Shape changed cube modifications from half truncated to things like the Hexagonal Dipyramid, there is still the same method.

But actually solving them isn't nearly as easy because of odd shaped pieces, more or less stickers on a given piece then it would normally have (Mastermorphix centers have 2 stickers instead the one normal).

So with this being said, is there anyway to more easily recognize and speed solve these puzzles with the hope of getting even double of your normal speed solve for that type of puzzle? (5x5 average of 2:45, 5x5 Hex-Di average of way to long)

So do any of you know any tips/methods/ideas that may help in solving these odd-shaped cubes faster?


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 26, 2009)

One word- Practice!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you think cage method would be best for the bigger sizes?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 26, 2009)

I think the "Practice Makes Perfect" method would be best of the bigger sizes.


----------



## krazedkat (Jun 26, 2009)

Use the method you regularily use...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

It really depends on how well you recognize stuff. Just experiment with different methods, and see which is best for the off recog.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 27, 2009)

For e.g. Mirror blocks, I hold on to a really strict pattern, which takes more moves, but you know exactly what you are looking for. So on a normal 3x3, I don't do F2L pairs in a strict order, but on Mirror blocks, I do, because I know exactly what I'm looking for. That let me go from 1:10 average to 40 average. I think this works for even more-odd-shaped puzzles too.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 27, 2009)

yeah. When you are trying to speed solve them, just keep in mind what they really are, like in a fisher cube, the edges look like the are the corners and the corners look like edges. Don't let that slip your mind.


----------

